# Finally some good news !



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I have been looking at my recent posts and realised that they all seem to be relatively depressing or at least a bit downbeat.  So for once I thought I would post some good news.

After months of waiting, delays and indecision I have finally heard from my clinic that I can definitely go ahead with FET on my next cycle.  Which means I should be starting meds around 20th September.  It is still a few weeks away but I am just so pleased that someone has finally given me and dh the go-ahead.

Anyway, best of luck to all those on tx and those about to start.  

     

Emma.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Emma,

Nice to hear some good news. Wishing you all the best with your FET

Helen
xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Wishing you lots of luck for your FET and hope Sep 20th comes round quick for you.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------

